

Playtech buys Yoyo Games for $21.7m - coppolaemilio
http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-playtech-buys-yoyo-games-for-217m-1001010618

======
teamonkey
My first thought is that that figure seems somewhat low for an established
company with 750k users (even if a significant proportion are not paying
customers).

